# SINE Player Hackintosh Login Error



## banjo01 (Jul 14, 2021)

When I try to log into the SINE Player, I get an:

acquisition failed with 5

security error.

According to OT, it could be an issue with trying to log in via a hackintosh.

I have a Hackintosh running on Big Sur 11.4. Does anyone know how to get around this?


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 14, 2021)

I use a hackintosh along with Sine running OSX 10.14.6 and its been working fine. On the rare occasion that I've had a problem, re-booting got me running again. I hope you get your issue sorted out.


----------



## banjo01 (Jul 14, 2021)

synergy543 said:


> I use a hackintosh along with Sine running OSX 10.14.6 and its been working fine. On the rare occasion that I've had a problem, re-booting got me running again. I hope you get your issue sorted out.


Did you use opencore? When going back and forth with the OT support, they said it could be bc they couldn't verify my MAC address. Do you have a valid MAC address?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jul 14, 2021)

In my experience, software devs don't understand the whole Hackintosh thing and will generally assume that _any_ problems you have are because you're on a Hackintosh, even though you're running the same exact macOS as anyone else. Unless it's something specifically hardware-related, it's best to just not mention it at all if possible, or else you're not likely to get any useful support.


----------



## banjo01 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> In my experience, software devs don't understand the whole Hackintosh thing and will generally assume that _any_ problems you have are because you're on a Hackintosh, even though you're running the same exact macOS as anyone else. Unless it's something specifically hardware-related, it's best to just not mention it at all if possible, or else you're not likely to get any useful support.


Unfortunately, they did suspect I was running a hackintosh lol.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 14, 2021)

banjo01 said:


> Did you use opencore? When going back and forth with the OT support, they said it could be bc they couldn't verify my MAC address. Do you have a valid MAC address?



I'm on Catalina on a Hackintosh. But I don't know what a "valid Mac address" is. All I know is that Sine runs fine here. Sorry, probably not a big help!

Did any Hackintosh users try to run the VEPro AU3 plugin in Logic? It doesn't connect here to VEPro at all (on the same machine). Standard AU runs fine.


----------



## banjo01 (Jul 14, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I'm on Catalina on a Hackintosh. But I don't know what a "valid Mac address" is. All I know is that Sine runs fine here. Sorry, probably not a big help!
> 
> Did any Hackintosh users try to run the VEPro AU3 plugin in Logic? It doesn't connect here to VEPro at all (on the same machine). Standard AU runs fine.


Did you use OpenCore to Hackintosh? I might move back to Catalina


----------



## Saxer (Jul 14, 2021)

banjo01 said:


> Did you use OpenCore to Hackintosh? I might move back to Catalina


I don't know. I bought a ready built one.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 15, 2021)

I know it's not a big help, but I don't have that problem here - also running a Hack. It has been performing 100% like a "real Mac", no issues whatsoever. I am on Catalina though, and using Clover on a pretty tried and tested platform (X299).

If it is a MAC address problem, maybe google a bit around on that and OpenCore and see if you can easily fix it? A MAC address is a unique ID your network interface has. It has nothing to do with Mac(intosh). It seems weird that your machine wouldn't report one though, but being a Hackintosh, I guess it's possible... Also, I would say going the Hackintosh route is not the sanest thing to do, if you are not at least a fairly technical person who knows how to troubleshoot and (hopefully) solve issues like these.


----------



## banjo01 (Jul 16, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> I know it's not a big help, but I don't have that problem here - also running a Hack. It has been performing 100% like a "real Mac", no issues whatsoever. I am on Catalina though, and using Clover on a pretty tried and tested platform (X299).
> 
> If it is a MAC address problem, maybe google a bit around on that and OpenCore and see if you can easily fix it? A MAC address is a unique ID your network interface has. It has nothing to do with Mac(intosh). It seems weird that your machine wouldn't report one though, but being a Hackintosh, I guess it's possible... Also, I would say going the Hackintosh route is not the sanest thing to do, if you are not at least a fairly technical person who knows how to troubleshoot and (hopefully) solve issues like these.


Hey Simon,

Thanks a lot for the answer. The MAC address I have in my config is the one that I got from my network interface. It did strike odd to me that they need a valid MAC address in order to sign into the SINE Player.

I would say I am fairly technical. However, nothing OT has told me has given me any help and they don't have any error code index to help me in that regard either. So I am kind of at a deadend here. Their email did mention security protocols, so I may have to look into things like secure boot and whatnot (although I'm not entirely sure how it's related to SINE Login). But I wish they were more specific so I could know what to troubleshoot. Other people on the internet don't seem to have this issue albeit they run Catalina or Mojave.

But I will keep looking through the internet and hopefully find something useful. If I do I'll keep this thread posted just in case someone else has the same issue.


----------



## proxima (Jul 16, 2021)

banjo01 said:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the answer. The MAC address I have in my config is the one that I got from my network interface. It did strike odd to me that they need a valid MAC address in order to sign into the SINE Player.


MAC addresses are often used by copy protection systems to tie your install to a specific computer. It's one thing that's (nearly) guaranteed to be unique.


----------



## banjo01 (Jul 16, 2021)

proxima said:


> MAC addresses are often used by copy protection systems to tie your install to a specific computer. It's one thing that's (nearly) guaranteed to be unique.


Ah I see, that makes sense. Thanks proxima


----------



## Kent (Jul 16, 2021)

banjo01 said:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the answer. The MAC address I have in my config is the one that I got from my network interface. It did strike odd to me that they need a valid MAC address in order to sign into the SINE Player.


Why are you using your network interface's MAC address? I think I am misunderstanding something here...


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 16, 2021)

Open a terminal. Type ifconfig -a and press Enter. *-> HWaddr or ether* or lladdr is the device's MAC address.


----------



## banjo01 (Jul 16, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Why are you using your network interface's MAC address? I think I am misunderstanding something here...


When I mean the network interface I am talking about the MAC address that's in the BIOS. I just wanted to use my actual MAC address in the BIOS.


----------



## banjo01 (Jul 16, 2021)

synergy543 said:


> Open a terminal. Type ifconfig -a and press Enter. *-> HWaddr or ether* or lladdr is the device's MAC address.


Yep it matches. Thanks for the tip. But I think I solved the issue.


----------



## banjo01 (Jul 16, 2021)

After 2 weeks of searching I finally was able to log into SINE Player on Big Sur 11.4 (OpenCore 0.7.0 / 0.7.1). Thank for the tips and responses everyone.

Anyone who might have this issue this is what I did:

The issue was somewhat related to the MAC address tied to my motherboard ethernet interface (System Preferences -> Network -> Ethernet -> Advanced -> Hardware -> MAC Address). Make sure this MAC address is the same number as your ROM (semicolons deleted) in your config.plist. What I did was disable Wi-Fi and connected to Ethernet instead. My motherboard had the Intel I225V interface, so I had to install FakePCIID.kext and FakePCIID-I225v.kext to make ethernet work. Logging in should work via ethernet now.

Once you logged in, you could go back to Wi-Fi to download your samples if you want.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 17, 2021)

banjo01 said:


> After 2 weeks of searching I finally was able to log into SINE Player on Big Sur 11.4 (OpenCore 0.7.0 / 0.7.1). Thank for the tips and responses everyone.
> 
> Anyone who might have this issue this is what I did:
> 
> ...


Wow - good find. And glad you got it sorted!


----------



## meradium (Dec 17, 2021)

banjo01 said:


> After 2 weeks of searching I finally was able to log into SINE Player on Big Sur 11.4 (OpenCore 0.7.0 / 0.7.1). Thank for the tips and responses everyone.
> 
> Anyone who might have this issue this is what I did:
> 
> ...


Looks like I just ran into the same wall... But in my case fixing the ROM so far did not do the trick... can you maybe elaborate a little more on what exactly you did in your case?


----------



## banjo01 (Dec 17, 2021)

meradium said:


> Looks like I just ran into the same wall... But in my case fixing the ROM so far did not do the trick... can you maybe elaborate a little more on what exactly you did in your case?


I logged in via ethernet. For some weird reason it wouldn't log in via internet.


----------



## meradium (Dec 17, 2021)

banjo01 said:


> I logged in via ethernet. For some weird reason it wouldn't log in via internet.


hm? sorry, I don't understand your comment  Maybe it's to late here...


----------



## meradium (Dec 18, 2021)

In case somebody else stumbles across this... seems in my case it is related to the dreaded i225-V Ethernet chip on my board (Asus Prime Z490-A).

In order to make it connect to the internet I need to set it to manual connection mode in full-duplex. This however seems to screw up SINEs system check.

It looks like I got it solved by just keeping it in automatic until SINE came to the conclusion that it was not able to connect to the internet. Once the error message pops up I then switch back to the manual connection mode in the Network settings on MAC and... voilla SINE no longer complains to authorize.

Let's see if this is only a temporary fix. I hope not  I don't want to switch to Windows because of this.


----------



## tcb (Dec 27, 2021)

banjo01 said:


> After 2 weeks of searching I finally was able to log into SINE Player on Big Sur 11.4 (OpenCore 0.7.0 / 0.7.1). Thank for the tips and responses everyone.
> 
> Anyone who might have this issue this is what I did:
> 
> ...


Same problem here,and solved by this method.Thank you!


----------



## marinouille (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi Banjo and the others, 

I just read your post about SINE. I don't understand where exactly you can verify the Mac address on config.plist

Could someone explain to me please ?

For the record my Hackintosh is connected with an ethernet cable 

Thank you for the precisions


----------



## banjo01 (Feb 22, 2022)

marinouille said:


> Hi Banjo and the others,
> 
> I just read your post about SINE. I don't understand where exactly you can verify the Mac address on config.plist
> 
> ...


Hello

What you want to do is put the MAC address of your ethernet (which you can find in system preferences) into the ROM tag in your config.plist. It's been a while so I'm not sure which section that is in.


----------



## marinouille (Feb 22, 2022)

thanks for your answer, sorry I am french so I don't get all the subtleties, and I have never done this kind of manipulations before so what is the ROM Tag ? and where can I find it ?


----------



## banjo01 (Feb 22, 2022)

marinouille said:


> thanks for your answer, sorry I am french so I don't get all the subtleties, and I have never done this kind of manipulations before so what is the ROM Tag ? and where can I find it ?


No worries! Just curious, did you use opencore or clover to hackintosh


----------



## marinouille (Feb 22, 2022)

absolutely not ! A friend of mine made my hackintosh so i don't even know what you're talking about... . If it's easy for you but I don't want to be a bother, can you make a screenshot or a little video that would be very helpful and awesome !! If you can't no worries. Thanks a lot


----------



## banjo01 (Feb 22, 2022)

marinouille said:


> absolutely not ! A friend of mine made my hackintosh so i don't even know what you're talking about... . If it's easy for you but I don't want to be a bother, can you make a screenshot or a little video that would be very helpful and awesome !! If you can't no worries. Thanks a lot


Sorry, but screenshots and videos might reveal too much about my system. But I could try to walk through if you know that ur friend hackintoshed your computer with OpenCore


----------



## marinouille (Feb 23, 2022)

I totally understand. I will ask my friend and let you know. Thank you


----------



## naNg7Ees (Apr 12, 2022)

Same problem here, fixes not working. Catalina 10.15.7 on Dell XPS-15 OC-0.7.9. Mac Address is set properly for the ROM key (config.plist) to a USB ethernet dongle. Wonder if it's a mobo-mounted interface they're looking for...many laptops don't have those anymore. Works fine on the desktop PC, same versions all around but with pcie mounted network interface. Hmm...


----------



## banjo01 (Apr 13, 2022)

naNg7Ees said:


> Same problem here, fixes not working. Catalina 10.15.7 on Dell XPS-15 OC-0.7.9. Mac Address is set properly for the ROM key (config.plist) to a USB ethernet dongle. Wonder if it's a mobo-mounted interface they're looking for...many laptops don't have those anymore. Works fine on the desktop PC, same versions all around but with pcie mounted network interface. Hmm...


did you try connecting via ethernet by any chance?

Edit: nvm i see you did


----------

